# Staining Over Sikkens Cetol 1



## JoeO (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm bidding on staining a deck that was previously stained with Sikkens Cetol 1 Dek Semi Transparent Oil-based stain. The customer does not want to spend the money to completely strip the deck. Anybody know if you can put deckscapes semi-trans oil-based over it?
Any other suggestions? (I prefer to use Sherwin Williams products)


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

didnt see youwere staining decks


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

If its cetol 1 it shouldn't be on a deck in the first place. A semi trans won't penetrate over Cetol 1, that's your next problem. Only thing you can do without stripping is a solid stain.


----------



## JoeO (Apr 17, 2013)

NCPaint1 said:


> If its cetol 1 it shouldn't be on a deck in the first place. A semi trans won't penetrate over Cetol 1, that's your next problem. Only thing you can do without stripping is a solid stain.


I'm thinking I'll use Sikkens Rubbol Water Based Solid Stain (apparently this will adhere), do you think Sherwin Williams Deckscapes would adhere?

and yeah I know it shouldn't be on there. They did it 3 years ago and it looks terrible.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not making much off decks these days. Fences are still a go though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JoeO said:


> I'm thinking I'll use Sikkens Rubbol Water Based Solid Stain (apparently this will adhere), do you think Sherwin Williams Deckscapes would adhere?
> 
> and yeah I know it shouldn't be on there. They did it 3 years ago and it looks terrible.


Either one of those would work. Arbor coat from BM would work too. The Rubbol solid didn't perform well for me.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

Use Flood solid stain. It has emulsa bond in it. You could even add some more for extra tooth.

If you must use Deckscapes, add emulsa bond. 

We've done many decks with Flood or with deckscapes and the like and have added EB and have never ever had a customer call back due to peeling.

Watch, someone will call next week.


----------



## Carl B (Aug 18, 2021)

sendit6 said:


> Use Flood solid stain. It has emulsa bond in it. You could even add some more for extra tooth.
> 
> If you must use Deckscapes, add emulsa bond.
> 
> ...


 Have your decks held up using EB? Just curious now that substantial time has passed.


----------



## floydthepoor (Aug 19, 2021)

sendit6 said:


> Use Flood solid stain. It has emulsa bond in it. You Nox Vidmate VLC could even add some more for extra tooth.
> 
> If you must use Deckscapes, add emulsa bond.
> 
> ...


paint is science .. you are absolutely right my friend


----------

